# German police bicycle 1942 ? Baronia bicycle Bielefeld Germany



## Glenn Rhein (May 11, 2019)

Anyone have any info on this bike....German police bike is all I found,  obviously a girls version


----------



## blackcat (May 12, 2019)

Hello;
It's a beautiful bike, but just a civilian.
I would say a postwar, look at the date onthe Torpedo rear hub, this will tell you an idea already.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 12, 2019)

There should be a date on the rear hub.  A good German bike board is at:
https://www.altesrad.net


----------



## Glenn Rhein (May 14, 2019)

Thanks I’ll check it out


----------

